# Panzer VII (!) ???



## rebel8303 (Jan 26, 2006)

I was watching the cool 3D stuff in this site:

http://gunpoint-3d.com/

when I browse in the German tank section and saw the
Panzer VII Lowe (Lion)

Does anyone know about this tank?
I never heard of that before


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 26, 2006)

Try http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2198


----------



## rebel8303 (Jan 26, 2006)

THank you mosquitoman that was everything I needed


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 26, 2006)

anytime


----------

